# tricks of the trade (v. it's cold outside)



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I think it would be fun to have a thread of tips and tricks you have came up with over the years. I will get things started.

*Frozen Auger*

Everyone has done it, left salt in their tailgate spreader when taking a nap or maybe tired after the shift, or even just driving to the next site. And lets not forget einstein employees.

I've tried everything from gasoline to diesel fuel to chipping salt, but there is one thing that works gaurenteed every single time no matter how bad you froze it up.

Windshield washer fluid. Pour in 1-2 jugs of windshield washer fluid along the auger, or top of the salt and let it sit for a few minutes. Turn on your auger and presto, frozen salt be gone. If it's really, really bad drop your tray open and you should be able to chip it out easily. This trick has never failed me.

*Maneuvering in tight areas*

I see guys with straight blades all the time having trouble maneuvering in tight areas with cars, etc... Keep your plow own and angle it as turn. By changing the angle you will be just like having a vblade in front. When my plow is on I'm constantly angling the blade in tight areas to squeeze in.

*Angle your blade so the drivers side is farthest*

This has been a big debate as wether to do this or not. I don't want to start that. But as someone who has been in a head on with their plow on, angled to the right, I can tell you this works. I was hit head on drivers side with the plow on, the plow first angled to the left, then tripped completely slowing down the car and lightly pushing the truck back. Not a scratch on my truck. (can't say the same for the other guy)

*Backdragging*

If your blade isn't cleaning well when backdragging a spot because it has been packed, etc... try the following.

Backdrag the spot first and remove as much snow as possible.

Back up and now plow forward scraping up the snow.

Backdrag the snow you just plowed forward out of the spot.

These are fairly simple tricks I've learned over the years. Some might be useful, others not. But perhaps to someone new you might enjoy them.

Please post any tips or tricks you have and maybe we will all learn something.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bring an extra sandwich for those big storms when everything is closed. you might be tired and cold but at least you wont be hungry//


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*please....*

keep them coming.... there is no wisdom like experience.....


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

*Beverages*

When drinking beverages to stay awake, weither it be coffee, pop, or what ever. Do two things

A.) keep it in a thermous or a reclosable bottle, no coffee cups or cans!

B.)Dont drink anything when your about to hit a pile.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Tools*

Had to use this by 8:15 this morning : come-along

Lost the pin for my lift cylinder (Boss straight) and I could angle
but not lift.
Saw the problem and knew this was going to be easier in the shop.
Got out the come-along and pulled the blade up a few inches then
chained for safety.
Short ride back , slow and back roads.

Also carry a cheap light weight hydralic jack ( mini floor jack)
for an occasional plow adjustment/maintenance.

Tool boxes, electrical testers, contact cleaner, dialectric grease,
duct tape,

Needed a bungie cord to fix a ladies mailbox (county plowed wet heavy
snow at 40+mph) but didnt have one.

tc


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Ff*

Sunday, I tried FF in the window tracks when the windows were freezing 
in the "wintery-mix"

worked


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Little Jon;448096 said:


> *Beverages*
> 
> B.)Don't drink anything when your about to hit a pile.


This is a good one, oh that pile ain't hard yet wam hot coffee everywhere


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

one day that washer fluid in the salt spreader is going to save my butt

THANKS!


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

nms0219;448151 said:


> This is a good one, oh that pile ain't hard yet wam hot coffee everywhere


Yeah, it took me a week to get the hot chocolate off of...well everything.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Superior L & L;448170 said:


> one day that washer fluid in the salt spreader is going to save my butt
> 
> THANKS!


yeah, I came up with that one after the gas station attendant freaked out on me for pouring diesel all over the auger. Probably for the better as the next step was to light it on fire


----------



## danv (Nov 22, 2007)

Keep a complete change of clothes in the truck including socks and underware.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea I like the washer fuild one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

pick up the paper befor u plow the driveway. if not come spring ull have pile of plastic bags with paper remains inside.BUT IF U PICK IT UP AND PUT IT IN THE TRUCK TAKE IT OUT WHEN UR DONE.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Keep somthing in the truck (i.e. cup) to pee in...Bad storm, everythings closed, its minus 1F and the wind is howling...ouch it hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*cup*



Little Jon;448230 said:


> Keep somthing in the truck (i.e. cup) to pee in...Bad storm, everythings closed, its minus 1F and the wind is howling...ouch it hurts just thinking about it.


hope that cup has a lid---"little jon"


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Little Jon;448230 said:


> Keep somthing in the truck (i.e. cup) to pee in...Bad storm, everythings closed, its minus 1F and the wind is howling...ouch it hurts just thinking about it.


I can pee out of the truck without even putting shoes on


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Fot the guys that drive the older trucks with the triangle windows up front, Keep them cracked open and your windows will not fog... 

Also always carry the following two most important plowing essentials

Toilet Paper and Duct Tape


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For me, the most essential thing is a cell phone. I've had to call a tow truck on several occasions - broke down and being stuck. With no store or anything within several miles, a cell phone is a life saver.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

This may sound odd but i also have a paint striping business. Well when i clean out at the end of year to flush out my lines on the stripers, i use thinner. I spray that over my entire sand pile - maybe a couple tons worth that I use - I go through a 15 - 20 gallons to thinner. After all the ice, snow, and freezen tempts, my sand has a slight crust on top, but the rest is nice sand for spreaden. We spread alot of walks. Now when I spread that sand - the fumes of thinner and pretty prevailing but it has seemed to work awesome for use this winter!


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Avitare;448244 said:


> hope that cup has a lid---"little jon"


No need, when your done just dump it out the window.



crazymike;448248 said:


> I can pee out of the truck without even putting shoes on


HAHA, Ive done that before too.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Drive into your plow first time every time*

TIP #1
Here's a trick I did years ago before Boss came out with their "plowing sighting" option. I posted it a couple years ago, so for all the newer guys, maybe this can help,... :salute:

"One of the things that used to be a hassle for me when hooking up my plow, was driving up & into the mounts straight, without getting in & out of my truck 6 times to check which side I missed it on this time, especially at night. Then, suddenly one day, it dawned on me to make some marks on my truck & plow, so I would have something to visually line up to as I drove up to the plow & hit the mounts right on the first try. After trying several things, I came up with a system that works for me on the first try every time. When the plow is still on the truck, unhook it, but don't drive away from it,... leave it on the truck, but have the light tower, etc. tipped forward just as it will sit when you do pull away. Now, with the truck still into the mounts, mark a spot on your plow or lights (I use a light-mount stud) that you can see that's just above the hood of your truck. Then you need 2 marks on your truck. I have a wind deflector on the front of my hood, so I took a small file & made a tiny notch in the edge of it & put a dab of white paint in it, approximately in-line with the light-mount stud, then I took a black magic marker & made a small dot on the inside of my windshield, so all 3 things are lined up when my truck is sitting in the plow mounts. The black dot is below my line of vision while driving, so I never see it. I just line up the black dot with the white dot on the light-stud as I drive up to my plow, & bingo!! It works every time !! This will work for almost every plow on every truck,... just modify it to your particular application."

3 marks are better than 2,.. 2 can line up from any direction. This is for us guys that don't drop our plows onto dollies, etc.

TIP #2:
Get yourself one of these new LED headlamps,... the newer ones take 1 or 2 "AAA" batteries, they're light-weight, batteries last a long time, the light stays pointed wherever you look & you have both hands free to work with. They're the best thing to come along since,... well,.... flashlights!


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

For those of us who have to leave our trucks outside. 
Use a liberal amount of RainX to clean the outside of your windshield. Will help prevent frost and ice from forming on the glass. We had cleaned all of our trucks after the last storm, and this was the first time using the RaniX. We applied it to three trucks, and cleaned the other trucks with just windex. The next morning, no snow, but frost on the windshields that did not have the RainX. Hope this works in a big cold storm!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

My beverage of choice, Gatorade. It comes in plastic unbreakable bottles, and makes a great pee jug when it's empty. SPECIAL NOTE: never grab the warm yellow bottle to drink! 

My get you through the storm snack, cookies. My favorite, ginger snaps. Small enough to chomp the whole cookie in one bite (no crumbs)!

If you don't have a come-along ( thanks Avitare), I drove to the first curbed neighborhood I could find. Pull in across the end to let the plow ramp up the curb 6-8 inches then rehang the chain. Yes it still is low and may scrape now and then, but it's better than nothing to get back to the shop!

I will think of more latter!


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

very glad crazymike in canada after that last statement, he scares me lol


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*tips*

I just started this year. I always would run home or call people to check the radar for me. This year i got a blackberry and i plow with the radar not forecast. Comes in really handy.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Did everyone for get the sno-rake for cleaning off the windows repeatadly, and the Tow Chain?????

32oz Gatorade Bottle.....Enough Said.
In terms of going out the door without shoes on, thats something I will have to work on this year. Have not attempted yet, but want to make sure its perfected before my first attempt. Dont worry, ill make sure its not windy that night.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heres a little trick i have discovered after being aggravated all day. Plug on fisher plows has 3 wires out the back when one breaks too short to splice, nothing works. I took a small finish nail drove it into the wire into the back of the plug and tied the other side of the wire to the nail after stripping it. This can get you out of a jam. I also taped carpenter pencils from the plug to the cord so the plug can bend so much and break more wires. i hate wires


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

* can't bend so much*


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, and its a little late in the season. But you can never have to many good tips. Does any one have any fresh ideas to add to the list this year!?


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

crazymike;448077 said:


> If your blade isn't cleaning well when backdragging a spot because it has been packed, etc... try the following.
> 
> Backdrag the spot first and remove as much snow as possible.
> 
> ...


Why didn't I think of that? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Everybody knows to carry an emergency tool box w/ fittings, dieelectric grease, all that stuff but my steel toolbox is always rattling in the back of my quad cab so I'm gonna transfer all my "stuff" to a cheapie PLASTIC tool box, No more annoying rattling noise and I also carry a sno blower in my cab. Well, I put a little electrical tape around the cable that activates the auger so that doesn't rattle either.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

put the heat on the floor provided it is not wet. in fluffy snow the snow doesn't stick to the windshield because the windshield is cold. windows don't fog up if the floor is dry.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

crazymike;448077 said:


> *Frozen Auger*
> 
> Everyone has done it, left salt in their tailgate spreader when taking a nap or maybe tired after the shift, or even just driving to the next site. And lets not forget einstein employees.
> 
> ...


Never thought of that one. Any reason why I can't use this to bust up a half-dozen solidified bags of salt, say, in the bucket of the tractor?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't forget a charger for the cell phone.
Tow strap and jumper cables.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

hydro_37;530760 said:


> Don't forget a charger for the cell phone.
> Tow strap and jumper cables.


and fix a flat and a good floor jack any of u guys ever tryd jacking ur truck up with bottle or scissor jack with a plow on the front? and ballast.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If you have the room carry your spare tire IN the bed not under it. Having a flat is bad enough crawling in slush is worse!:realmad:
And YES you do need a GOOD jack. I once got a flat with a load of stone and had to call a tow truck, my jack wouldn't lift it.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

backpack leafblower works good on fluffy snow up to 3 inches on sidewalks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Why the HECK would I want to piss in a Gatorade bottle. Even if its -20 it only takes me 30 seconds to hope out, piss under the truck and hop back in. No chance of missing or mishaps when the piss bottle ends up somewhere in the truck!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;530968 said:


> Why the HECK would I want to piss in a Gatorade bottle. Even if its -20 it only takes me 30 seconds to hope out, piss under the truck and hop back in. No chance of missing or mishaps when the piss bottle ends up somewhere in the truck!


thats what i was thinking but if you cannot get out at that account it might be an option


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;530968 said:


> Why the HECK would I want to piss in a Gatorade bottle. Even if its -20 it only takes me 30 seconds to hope out, piss under the truck and hop back in. No chance of missing or mishaps when the piss bottle ends up somewhere in the truck!


I did a next to the truck stop just this Wed. in a drive.A town plow truck went by and honked! Within 5 minutes the word got from truck to truck and my buddy calls and says "What the heck are you doing, couldn't hold it." I saw the guy that lives there and he waves and laughs. Yeah, the whole Town of Perinton DPW knows I pissed in a driveway. I really don't care and thought the whole thing was pretty funny, but sometimes the bottle is a good idea.

MORE TRICKS: If you are plowing REALLY deep snow (deeper than the plow lifts) and you need to back drag away the snow, pull in with the plow angled. The leading edge will be higher.

If you have loose wires not in a loom ie: meyer coil wires, braid them together. They are less likely to be damaged by ice and hardpack snow. YES BRAID, ask girlfriend or wife for help if needed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I wrap a chedder link (hot dog, sausag...) in tinfoil and place it on the defroster. Hot food in 15 minuets!


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

When back dragging during the holidays,keep your eyes forward for the first 5 ft. or so to make sure you're not dragging the Christmas lights down the driveway with you


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey meister,

I pre cook a few burgers the night before and wrap them in tin foil. When I get hungry I just throw them on the engine block for 10 minutes to warm them up. It's an old trick I picked up from snowmobiling and it works great! A little squirt of catsup and mayo and they are ready to go! 


To all you other guys...
Pissing in a GatorAid bottle scares me...too much confusion as to who gets the yellow one to drink!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

This one might make a few doubt my sanity. I have a Meyer E-47 pump on my truck with a conventional mount, it likes to freeze up. I have changed the fluid and flushed it countless times and it is still a problem some times. Also it moves really slow on the cold mornings 10 f and below. So I fixed, I routed a heater hose from my heater core out to copper pipe that contacts the pump in several places and then the hose goes back into the top of the water pump. It keeps the pump warm enough to operate well no matter how cold it gets.

Sounds a little extreme, but it works, only good for conventional mount plows though unless you added quick connects.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Not that extreme. I believe someone made a commercial version of that. It was a water jacket that nested against the back of the reservoir.
You could also use a tranny line. Now its a tranny cooler too!


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

if salter is jammed weld a nut on the shaft at the back and turn it with a wrench. turn it backwards and it will usually start right up. the nut must be smaller than the bearing diamater. weld the nut on now not when it happens a real time saver in the middle of the night.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

newhol plower;531526 said:


> if salter is jammed weld a nut on the shaft at the back and turn it with a wrench. turn it backwards and it will usually start right up. the nut must be smaller than the bearing diamater. weld the nut on now not when it happens a real time saver in the middle of the night.


Just wondering if that actually works? I have always used a pipe wrench on the shaft above the gear box as I always assumed it would be very hard to turn the gear box from the reduced gearing side. So for the rest of you either weld the nut or carry a pipe wrench. NewHoland Plower, you guys have some nice gear.


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

we have a 6 yard saltdog and that is how he gets lumps out. may take a few times. the pipewrench works too but makes it harder to change bearing if you damage the shaft. i see you are from kit. have you seen us around. we do not plow in kit only wat. st. j and elmira


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Alaska Boss;448548 said:


> TIP #1
> Here's a trick I did years ago before Boss came out with their "plowing sighting" option. I posted it a couple years ago, so for all the newer guys, maybe this can help,... :salute:
> 
> "One of the things that used to be a hassle for me when hooking up my plow, was driving up & into the mounts straight, without getting in & out of my truck 6 times to check which side I missed it on this time, especially at night. Then, suddenly one day, it dawned on me to make some marks on my truck & plow, so I would have something to visually line up to as I drove up to the plow & hit the mounts right on the first try. After trying several things, I came up with a system that works for me on the first try every time. When the plow is still on the truck, unhook it, but don't drive away from it,... leave it on the truck, but have the light tower, etc. tipped forward just as it will sit when you do pull away. Now, with the truck still into the mounts, mark a spot on your plow or lights (I use a light-mount stud) that you can see that's just above the hood of your truck. Then you need 2 marks on your truck. I have a wind deflector on the front of my hood, so I took a small file & made a tiny notch in the edge of it & put a dab of white paint in it, approximately in-line with the light-mount stud, then I took a black magic marker & made a small dot on the inside of my windshield, so all 3 things are lined up when my truck is sitting in the plow mounts. The black dot is below my line of vision while driving, so I never see it. I just line up the black dot with the white dot on the light-stud as I drive up to my plow, & bingo!! It works every time !! This will work for almost every plow on every truck,... just modify it to your particular application."


That is a great tip!

For the guys out there with ultra mounts and newer fords, line your eye up on the center line in the hood with the the top bearing on the pump motor, and that will also get you where you need to be


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I found with my unimount and '97 Ram the left most defrost vent line up pretty good with the driver's side plow light.

Also a used salt bag cut across the top and down one seam fits over the round walk behind spreaders to keep it from gumming up inside. Use a bungee to keep it on between accounts.

My broom has a squee gee on the top that is great for moving slush.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sno4U;530690 said:


> I also carry a sno blower in my cab.


Why do you put the blower in you cab? Isn't that what your truck bed is for?



AbsoluteH&L;530875 said:


> If you have the room carry your spare tire IN the bed not under it. Having a flat is bad enough crawling in slush is worse!:realmad:
> And YES you do need a GOOD jack. I once got a flat with a load of stone and had to call a tow truck, my jack wouldn't lift it.


I carry a 2.5 or 3 ton floor jack in my toolbox, I've never needed for myself (knock on wood)it but it has come in handy for other people or lifting other objects that are on the heavy side (works good for picking up the blade to short chain if you don't have a pile or come-a-long around)


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;531359 said:


> If you have loose wires not in a loom ie: meyer coil wires, braid them together. They are less likely to be damaged by ice and hardpack snow. YES BRAID, ask girlfriend or wife for help if needed.


What if you're in Canada, wouldn't you need to french braid it? Seems pretty hard.tymusic


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Carry a bottle of HEET*

Heet is great for everything. If you get locked out of your truck because yout door locks are froze, dip the key in HEET, stick it in the lock, lock works now.

If you run ATF in plow pump and pump is slowing down due to extreme cold, lace it with a little HEET, thins the fluid and runs good.

Also works in the gas tank if you need it. 

*Carry Fluids*

Not for you, for your truck and plow.

Every one says to carry a spare hydrolic hose, but when you bust your hose, you loose your fluid. Carry enough extra fluid to completely replace the fluid in your plow pump.

As said before, carry winsheild washer fluid, it is great fluid for anything you need to unfreeze.

*Spare Parts*

If you are like me, most of your plowing is done at night... nothing is open. Common that parts that can go out on your truck should always be carried. This makes the difference of whether you plow for a little, or you plow for alot. payup payup

*Plow Solinoid *- Easiest part to change, (and warm under the hood)
*Hydro. Hose *- Don't forget the fluid
*Keep at least one of every pin and clip that can fall out.* If it can fall out it will.
*Full set of spare fuses*... they come in handy.

Any one feel free to add things I missed.

_Many of you plow close to home so many of these things you can just keep at home and go there to fix them. I plow over 1 1/2 hours away from my house so I pretty much bring my shop with me in my truck when I go out. Believe it or not, I even carry a little bitty 110V welder and a big ol' power inverter - and that already payed off more than once._


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

I started plowing open areas in archs and found it was leaving less trails (no wings)

And if I just hold the wheel I comeback in the same path
Easier than back and forth

but I also learned to do the inside arch first and the tires wont pack


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i also carry a 30ft come along get stuck and nobodys around call a buddy it could be awhile. find a tree wrap a strap around the tree hook it up and crank it back. usally u only get the bottom of the plow high centerd so it dosent take to much to get it out.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

I did this about a month ago I routed a hose from the passenger side heat duct to blow heat right at my feet I love it. The drvers side vent would blow at ankles. The hose I used looks like a vacuum cleaner hose.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

AbsoluteH&L;448717 said:


> SPECIAL NOTE: never grab the warm yellow bottle to drink!


Just read this whole thread for the first time. IMO if you were to forget everything else here....................................................................................................never forget this one.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

If your tempted, unmarried, bring a girl friend on board for a "romantic" tour around town......express to her how its "warm, quality" alone time....hahahaha.......(why this wouldn't work with a wife/long term gf....they can see threw the ******** lines and know ur looking to get more then a side walked "blown")....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plowinpro03;533151 said:


> If your tempted, unmarried, bring a girl friend on board for a "romantic" tour around town......express to her how its "warm, quality" alone time....hahahaha.......(why this wouldn't work with a wife/long term gf....they can see threw the ******** lines and know ur looking to get more then a side walked "blown")....


Ha---my GF loves to come out with me,but she tells me those words you mention.I certainly wouldn't want to run shotgun plowing for 8+ hours.I'm afraid sometimes she might go through the windshield when she dozes off.ANYWAY---my tip:TM---time management---when taking a ''break''at your local gentleman's club at night---become very proficient at giving back rubs,the strippers love them and they will usually stick around a whole lot longer. I have actually put girls asleep---practice makes perfect.xysport


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you really want to put them asleep?!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

When plowing in 4x4, if you happen to start spinning, stay below 40km. Otherwise it wears out the 4x4 actuator.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;533392 said:


> Do you really want to put them asleep?!


NO,but SH.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres something else to make sure you have in your truck. FUSES. Just have all the different ratings for your truck...today I was plowing and the fuse that my plow is connected to went out. Good thing I had spares, or I would have been shoveling some driveways. For less than 2 dollars, you can't go wrong to keep some spares.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I carry extra fluids, lengths of rubber transmission tubing with clamps,Tools, duct tape, electrical tape, a bottle jack, a come along, quick link for chain repairs, yank strap, chains, jumper cables, 5 pound fire extinguisher, plastic tarp to lie on under the truck, 5 cell mag light, extra gloves / hat and coat, my licensed hand gun with 2 speed loaders, a couple of bottles of water, baggies of cereal, McDonald's 32 oz cup for calls of nature, cell phone with charger, 100 watt hand held spot light, clip board / pens / paper for logging work, pointed garden shovel for digging out of hard snow pack, can of fix a flat, rope,and a blanket in a plastic garbage bag to keep it clean.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

You forgot the kitchen sink. WOW  thats prepared! The most important thing you mentioned was the FIRE EXTINGUISHER. Years ago when I was part time I drove a school bus, turbo oil line blew and ignited. :yow!: ALWAYS carry a bigger one than you need. If it weren't for a town truck with another extinguisher, it likely would have been a total loss by the time the fire department got there.


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

the tip of plowing in arches works well, thanks for it. used it the last storm on a couple places and makes for faster work. sometimes the simple things make for the fastest.

i carry a hi-lift jack with accessories. can use it to pick up a plow, a corner of a truck, and with the accessories, can be used as a winch. also carry a folding military shovel, small enough to dig in tight quarters and mine also has the pick axe for breaking packed stuff. also have a small handled scoop shovel for fast digging in tight quarters.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You can put out a huge amount of fire with a 5 pound extinguisher. All my stuff fits in the cross bed tool box. It's pullled me out of a jamp a few times to have the stuff.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Mic, your licensed hand gun with 2 speed loaders? Is the competion that bad out there? LOL


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

No, some of the "Hood's" I go into it's a good idea. The cops are very busy in storms. THe crack heads put 2 and 2 together and thinks humm 5, I might get away with robbing him.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any new ideas?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

x2 on the cell phone charger. i got stuck on a mile long driveway last year 30 minutes after the battery died on it. and to top it off it was towards the end of nemo after i had been plowing for 31 hours straight. i was not a happy camper


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

I've only been plowing for about 5 years and usually it's just my driveway and maybe a neighbor. I rarely come to the Commercial forum because I figure it's for the big dogs. Reading this, I realize how much you guys know. There's a couple of great tips that I can use. Thanks.


----------

